# brown water



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i have a huge stump that i soaked for a week and i added it yesterday. today my water was yellow brownish. i did a 35% water change and wanted to know if this wood will be bad for my ps?


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

HELP!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

im really worried! i did a water change but the water is still brown. plz say this in ok for my ps cuase if i take the wood out they fight more and i dont want them to be stressed out.


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

no sweat !

I don't think they mind.
On a side note, I just added a bunch of peat moss in my sump and the tank is really dark..straight out of the amazon eh.
I kinda dig it.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i like it too but i just wanted to make sure my fish were gonna be ok. its all about the fish.


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

That brown dye that comes out of the wood is toxic. Your p's will suffocate and die from it I'm sure, I think it only takes a day or 2.








I think I heard its ok


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Man, that was brutal.

Probably have to shock the guy's heart to get it re-started.......


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

funny. its ok. i talk to sevral people and all said it was ok. but you did get me a little worryed.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I love the dark water cause by tannins....I use it in all my piranha tanks.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

its ok. i dont mind it i guess. i went from a white sand nice show looking rocks to black gravel, brown water and was just a little worried.


----------



## DonD (Mar 11, 2004)

The tannins are fine. Just be sure to watch your pH as they will lower it if your water is soft. Piranha dont mind low pH, but you dont want it to crash either.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> DonD Posted on Mar 12 2004, 04:20 AM
> The tannins are fine. Just be sure to watch your pH as they will lower it if your water is soft. Piranha dont mind low pH, but you dont want it to crash either.


Hi Don, glad to see you posting here.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

eventually it will clear up with water changes and the use of carbon. but its nothing to worry about.


----------

